# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Team present zZKey_suite_v1.0

## mohamed73

*zZKey Team present zZKey_suite_v1.0*  *What New:
---------------------------------
- Now all is very easy for our customers with fast connection. (All zZKey modules in an install)
- Can stick "create all shortcuts in Desktop"
- ZTE and Huawei Android drivers included in the instalation 
- With zZKey_Suite you always can use last modules soft versions*    *PD: For our customers like Cuba with very slow connection, not need worry. We will continue uploading small mb update link*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *It's Time to Fly* *
Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## ود السنتر

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً

----------

